# 92270



## CJDetaranto (Jul 23, 2013)

I am working with an ENT physician who is billing 99270-59 and 99270-76-59 on the second line with a diagnosis of dizziness and giddiness (780.4)  He is being denied by UHC for Medical necessity and N418 "Misrouted claim. See the payer's claim submission instructions."
He has billed and been paid for 92570,92556,92588, 95004, 31575.  He also billed and was denied for 92552, 31231-all same day, same session.  This was a new patient with complaints of difficulty in swallowing, burning in the throat andear pain.  They denied the 99204-25.  
I am new to ENT billing so I would appreciate any assistance.  The commercial insurance is UHC aqnd we are having a terrible time with them this past year.


----------

